# Buses from around the Abu Dhabi Golf Club and Resort



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Can anyone help....

I am by the Abu Dhabi Golf Club and Resort near to the Petrolium Institute. I am trying to decide whether to hire car on a long term basis. I have a couple of questions....

1 Does anyone know whether there are buses that run from this area, especially into town and the Corniche but also to places like Al Raha Mall or Carrefour on Airport Road. If yes is it likely that I, as a thriftybrit, would possibly use these buses.

2 What is the best place locally to hire a car on a month by mont basis. I would be hiring with persnal accident and CDW and all that nonsense.

Any help much appreciated, thank you.


----------

